# Small screw up.



## wheelie (Dec 11, 2019)

Got two plants. One auto flower and one normal. Auto flower going into flower both plants in a tent. Started one that is about 2 weeks old and doing well but other two are 12 inchs (Regular) and 18 inchs (auto Flower) the size. Small one is about 5 inchs high. They are in my in house pellet gun/archery range inside my home that I shoot everyday. Running a grow light out side of my tent is a no go or I will not be able to see to shoot because of the way the grow lights affect my eyes. Should I pull little one out and set on window sill till I put it in to flower with the other two or just let the 12 inch one veg till the small one gets big enough to turn lights to flower all at once? First grow so I will do things differently next time. $10 per seed I hate to waste one. I have 2- 1000 watt LED and a 45 watt LED I am not using. Was going to make a cardboard box but the 45 watt one foot  square light heats up pretty good with no fans in it. Worry about a fire. Any advice? What would you do?CHEERS!


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2019)

Wheelie just let the auto finish while U shape the photo--
Then when the auto finishes U can go to 12/12 and bloom the photo - Not a big deal !-- pinch the top out the photo to encourage branching --


----------



## wheelie (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you for the response my friend. CHEERS!


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2019)

Good luck to U Wheelie !--Get U some feminized Indica seed  for your next run !--I'm a cloner so autos are no good for me !- --  Remember to -- Breathe- Relax- Aim - Squeeze!--


----------



## wheelie (Dec 11, 2019)

I have all feminized seeds for next grow. Next grow will be transplanted into my tomato garden outside it is the reason I got the tent setup. I just went a little over board. LOL I got the auto flower as a free be. We have a 4 plant maximum in Canada.


----------



## Keef (Dec 11, 2019)

That's 4 more than Texas allows !-- Never smoked a legal joint in my life !--


----------



## wheelie (Dec 11, 2019)

*Keef  - *Some play video games and some of us do the real thing. LOL I am old school. Last time I played a video game is cost me a quarter and I got 2 games for the quarter


----------



## wheelie (Dec 13, 2019)

Decided to start bending over the auto flower did some adjustments  and have all three canopies the same height. Can lower the smaller two down alot when needed. Going to try to grow with leaving the lights stationary and adjust the plants up and down as needed. May pinch on the next grow. CHEERS!


----------

